# 535D DPF downpipe delete



## iboost (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone make a downpipe for the 2014 535d? I want to do the DPF delete but can't find a US version downpipe.


----------



## GDM8085 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi,

We are doing development on a 535D starting on December 11, 2017.


----------



## Jonesy1957 (Jun 30, 2020)

*535d downpipe*

Hi. Did you get a downpipe made


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

If I had to guess - given that this person made two posts three years ago and no more- I***8217;d say no.


----------



## T67Regal (Aug 25, 2019)

It would be great to have more than 1 solid option. Only one I can find is:

https://www.tunemyeuro.com/bmw-535d-dpf-and-scr-cat-delete-3/

and its made by buzzken.

I suspect there may be 1-2 ebay DP options that "may fit" a 535d, IDK. but are you willing to have the DPF and all those items out of the car only to find the ebay part does NOT fit....and then having to order again and wait again for another part.

anyone see any other 535d DP options? I am looking for a catted DP...


----------

